# Pufferfish



## cichlidsguy23 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hello, I'm looking at getting a puffer fish. I want a smaller one probobly under 10 inches. For a freshwater or brackish tank. I was wonder what kinda I should get? Where can I find them? How much are they? What to feed them? Or really any other facts you guys think I should know before buying.
Thanks


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Check out this site. They have lots of good info on puffers there. The Puffer Forum • The Puffer Fish Care Community


----------



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

dwarf pea puffer from island pets. they stay small around 1.5" and dont require to much attention


----------



## macdre (Nov 16, 2011)

talk to bottles 151 he has a couple beauties, that stay small i heard, good pricing too


----------



## Rambo (Aug 26, 2012)

i agree with 118869 with pea puffers. i have them and really enjoy watching them eat and hunt for food. here's a video of what pea puffers look like 
My Dwarf Puffers - YouTube


----------



## Rambo (Aug 26, 2012)

ohhhh it's not my video.


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

I used to keep a green spotted puffer they get to 6", brackish water puffer readily available in most fish stores, usually about $15 or so. They need ramshorn snails or other inverts like marble crays to keep their teeth from growing to long, kind of like a rabbit or a beaver. When they get older they should be kept alone or with other fish the same size or larger, they also need allot of decor like rocks or wood. Really a cool fish never stop moving very expressive face, they can actually blink! ... Hope this helps


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

GSP's actually require full salt eventually to stay fully happy and healthy. Careful, alot of stores mislabel Figure 8's as GSP's and vice versa


----------



## diavids (May 10, 2010)

hello, did you get your puffer fish? One type that i keep is 'Carinotetraodon irrubesco' 

Red-tailed Redeye Puffer

I keep 3 of them in a heavily planted 15 gallon, they are totally freshwater. Also in the tank are some cherry shrimps and a couple guppies. (all non planned but got moved along with plants from another tank) I feed the puffers frozen bloodworms and snails, which they love to hunt. These guys only get about 2 inches or so and i must admit i do find them rather shy. But when they come out at feeding time they are majorly cute. Unlike the pea puffers these guys are no where as aggressive.


----------



## macdre (Nov 16, 2011)

if your looking for a LARGER species fw puffer that doesnt get too large you are limited by choices to 1 the hump back , the member bottles151 has 2 humpback puffers for sale , both are beauties and they are actual larger species puffers that dont get too large , all these other suggested puffers have different requirements over time and i dont think your trying to run a brackish tank

mbu's get huge 300 gallon min tank
fahakas require a min of a 180 gallon tank because they too get huge
brazilian puffers near impossible to find would work
humpback puffers still a LARGER breed puffer that is ALWAYS FW and requires a regular fw set up and they are just as awesome as there larger breed brothers
red eyes are small 
pea puffers are tiny
congo's stay smnaller too but are awesome and would work but not get near 10 inches
green spot puffers require salinity as JUVENILES but as adults are fully freshwater
figure 8s are also brackish at times and stay small

now you have your answers so a puffer that is fully freshwater that gets not more than 10 inches are.... drumroll please ... the brazilian and the hump back are the only 2 that fit what the OP was asking about , as for feed they would happily accept snails, but if your not into running a snail factory to feed them , shell on prawns, musscles that you can buy at the market, i would buy fresh and then freeze yourself, they will eat clams, craw/crayfish that you can find or breed,frozen prawns and shrimp from walmart however these guys eat alot , need at least 2 times the reg filtration and a huge bio filter would also help , there gonna need large , frequent water changes, and they are more like dogs than fish most intelligent fish ever, and if you do get one you will soon see what i mean ..

good luck in your quest


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

> green spot puffers require salinity as JUVENILES but as adults are fully freshwater


Wrong info, gsp's are never fully fresh. They require brackish water as juvies and full salt in adulthood.

There are more choices than you think
freshwater
Monotrete Abei The Puffer Forum • Monotrete Abei
South American Puffer The Puffer Forum • Colomesus asellus
Arrowhead The Puffer Forum • Monotrete suvattii
Congo Puffer The Puffer Forum • Tetraodon miurus

Brackish
Figure 8 The Puffer Forum • Tetraodon biocellatus

These are just a few. It all depends on availability of the species. Puffer's make for great fish but keep in mind alot of them are lurkers and tend to like hiding out in the sand.


----------

